# Spice won at local dog show!



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure if it's ok to post this here as it was only a local dog show, for fun you know not a big proper dog show lol.

Anyway I'm in the south of Ireland visiting my mum and other family, we always go to the Tinahely show in Wicklow this time of year and I brought the dogs with me. We decided to enter the dogs in the dog show just for fun and my wee Spice came 1st in the toy breed class! She got a red ribbon, a bag of dog food and 12 euro lol.
I was delighted as we were up against a few beautiful dogs, I thought my main competition were two lovely Dauschunds and two beautiful Poms. 
The judge loved Spice, he said she moves beautifully. Right enough she does kind of prance like a little deer, never thought of it before but when he said it it made me think she does move really gracefully. 
She may not be totally to standard but she's def got the personality and movements required for showing. She was so confident, even the way she stands is really square, she looks great! 

Anyway here's some pics....

Spice with her ribbon, and tongue out as usual lol not much of a show dog!








Me and Spice waiting for our class








Dunno if u can make out but im in the middle with Spice in best of show ring, we didn't win that one though! 








Me Spice and my nanny after winning









Wee Sugar was entered too and my cousin showed her for me but unfortunately due to her nerves she hadn't a chance, I could tell straight away that the judge wasn't fussed on her as she didn't like him touching her and wouldn't open her mouth so he could see her teeth! She will always be a winner to me though


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh congrats! How fun! 

You are so pretty. :love2: Like mother, like daughter!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done,both of you


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Spice!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats to you and Spice!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go, Spice! Congratulations to you both. She looks so proud posing with her ribbon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo Way to go Spice! I love the tongue out with her ribbon LOL


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Well done spice. She is beautiful!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh congrats! How fun!
> 
> You are so pretty. :love2: Like mother, like daughter!


Awe thank u LS that's so nice!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

michele said:


> Well done,both of you





Finn said:


> Congratulations, Spice!





pupluv168 said:


> Congrats to you and Spice!!!





LittleGemma said:


> Woohoo! Way to go, Spice! Congratulations to you both. She looks so proud posing with her ribbon.





Huly said:


> woohoo Way to go Spice! I love the tongue out with her ribbon LOL





Buildthemskywards said:


> Well done spice. She is beautiful!


Thank u all, I was so proud of her!

I kno it's only a pet quality dog show, but I was still so happy one of my dogs won something!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ps during our day at the show I had 4 different ppl ask if my chis were for sale, 2 of them insisting I sell them to them?! Eh no way!!!! 

And had loads of ppl coming up to pet them and compliment them, also some that just lifted them without asking, really quick before I cud even notice they were there! I was so worried incase Sugar freaked at any of them but thank God she didn't. I was also very wary of them being snatched too after all the ppl looking me to sell them. 
It was mad, like they had never seen a chi before!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

WOOOHOOOO way to go Spice!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She looks so proud in the first pic, adorable! Well done Spice!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done both of you! We are going to enter Bambi in a companion dog show in a couple of weeks, (Harley too if his allergies have cleared up.)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Spice is such a gorgeous little girl , congratulations!!! 

( i love that shirt your wearing... its so cute. i see theres little dogs on it, are they chihuahuas ?)


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, what a fun day for you guys!!!! Winning just makes the day a bit extra special, doesn't it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> WOOOHOOOO way to go Spice!!


Thank u! 



OzChi said:


> She looks so proud in the first pic, adorable! Well done Spice!


Awe thank u  



Wicked Pixie said:


> Well done both of you! We are going to enter Bambi in a companion dog show in a couple of weeks, (Harley too if his allergies have cleared up.)


Ye I hadn't thought of doing it before but it was so fun and really good for the dogs socialisation too, good luck let us kno how u and ur dogs do  



elaina said:


> Spice is such a gorgeous little girl , congratulations!!!
> 
> ( i love that shirt your wearing... its so cute. i see theres little dogs on it, are they chihuahuas ?)


Thank u! I think one of the dogs is a chi and the other two terriers, maybe yorkies! I thought it wud be appropriate for the day lol, I bought it because of the little dogs on it  



Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Oh, what a fun day for you guys!!!! Winning just makes the day a bit extra special, doesn't it!! Congrats!!!


Thank u! Yes it was so fun, the dogs met loads of other dogs and people and we got loads of compliments lol. Ye winning made it EVEN better, it made all the waiting about worth it


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Nevermind Dog Shows lassie, you oughta get yourself into some People Shows, you are the epitomy of the sweetest Irish Belle. Don't they have "Show Girl" awards over there?

I had to laugh .... so many getting around in short or no sleeves with that cold grey Irish mist just hanging in mostly grey skies with an occasional peep of blue sneaking through .... where I live, we would've been in our thermal underwear, then 5 layers topped off with our goosedown jackets, make no mistake!

Oh, and congrats, what a lovely memory making day to have shared with your dear 'ol Gran


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

congratulations!Spice looks very proud too!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Nevermind Dog Shows lassie, you oughta get yourself into some People Shows, you are the epitomy of the sweetest Irish Belle. Don't they have "Show Girl" awards over there?
> 
> I had to laugh .... so many getting around in short or no sleeves with that cold grey Irish mist just hanging in mostly grey skies with an occasional peep of blue sneaking through .... where I live, we would've been in our thermal underwear, then 5 layers topped off with our goosedown jackets, make no mistake!
> 
> Oh, and congrats, what a lovely memory making day to have shared with your dear 'ol Gran


Awwwww thank u so much, that's so nice! Your very kind  

Lol that was actually relatively good weather for us, in the sense it didn't rain and it was actually warm enough despite the grey clouds! We haven't had much of a summer here at all so days like that are good to us  

Thank u, yes it was lovely with my nanny there, she loved the dogs and when the crowds were too much for the chis she happily offered them her lap as she was in the wheel chair! She had a picture took with them for the local paper, she was besotted with them!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

missydawn said:


> congratulations!Spice looks very proud too!!


Thank u )))


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww congrats..That is awesome! She is just adorable.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

oh...my...god... SPICE IS ADORABLE! congrats!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats! She is beautiful .


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Of course she won! She is beautiful! So are you! She deserved to win


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow spice!!!! that is just wonderful!  congrats on winning 1st! :albino: yay for prizes and recognition


----------

